# Step By Step for First Time Groomers



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been reading all the threads about grooming and watching the wonderful videos posted by members who are groomers. Thank you!

Here is my quandary: I have clippers (Andis) and I have scissors and I have combs and brushes and nail clipper. I have kept Dulcie clean and brushed and combed and even used the nail clippers (which was really scary at first). The thing I have not yet dared to use is the clippers.

I am asking experienced poodle owners who took the plunge to groom their poodles themselves to post in here and explain how you actually got started - how you approached it the very first time. How did you learn how to use clippers safely and effectively?

I have never used clippers in any way before - neither on human hair or other animals. This is totally uncharted territory for me and I think that is part of my hesitation.

Yet I would so love to be able to keep Dulcie looking fresh and clean in between professional grooms. Ideally, I would love to not need to do professional grooms anymore as it is pretty expensive. But even if I did have her groomed by a professional a few times a year, I would like to be able to maintain the professionally groomed look in between. Especially, I would like to be able to keep her face feet and sanitary area tidy. 

Can anyone chime in here and give a really nuts and bolts step by step on how to get started? Thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My breeder set me up with a fellow breeder/groomer who showed me once how to shave the face. She just did it pretty much and I watched. That was helpful but watching Youtube videos like this one was _more_ helpful: Sue Zecco Mini Poodle Demo Part 1 | Groomer to Groomer – Pet Grooming News, Stories, and Videos

Watch all of this groomers videos. 

My step by step would be:

Brush out so there are no tangles

Wash with a gentle dog shampoo

Towel dry

Dry with my stand dryer. How I do this is to cover the dog with the damp towel (and have a dry towel underneath the dog while drying) and dry only a small area at a time until it is beyond dry. In other words, if may seem dry on the outside of the hair but inside, it probably isn't. So, I keep on drying. All the while I'm drying that area, I brush with a slicker brush constantly in the same direction the blower is blowing. (When I was showing, I used a pin brush on the jacket area because on a long show coat, a slicker can break the hair) Then I move onto the next area. If an area happens to air dry too much, I will mist it with an atomizer of water. If you want it fluffy and not kinky, you must not let it dry naturally without brushing and it must be thoroughly dry. (Nowadays I don't worry about imperfections, as I'm not showing so I don't usually worry about covering the dog with the damp towel and only drying one small area at a time. I just do it all over and don't bother about a little imperfection. With showing, the coat had to be perfect) But I do brush the whole time I'm drying and I try to zero in on one area at a time with the dryer. Their coats are short now and so it dries faster. I learned some of these techniques from one of the very experienced people in the Poodle club here when we were at shows and staying in hotels. She helped me get Matisse ready and showed me what to do and sort of hovered. He had already been clipped professionally the day before but she showed me the best way to blow dry so the hair would not curl or kink and would be very fluffy. She had the dryer that I eventually bought for myself. It's wonderful. So, that was helpful too.

Next it's time to shave the face. I use a #30 on my Wahl Mini Arco clipper. It's what it came with. It makes a very close shave which is what I'm use to doing. I start in the corner of the eye and swipe away, down the muzzle. Then I pull the outer edge of the eye until it's closed or almost closed and get right up under the eye to get those lashes and hair away. From the outer corner, I make a straight, horizontal line to the ear. Well...the rest you can see on the videos of Sue Zekko's. 

Then I shave the feet and last the bum

Then I brush out again and comb

Then I take the scissors and go around the bottom of the ankles as straight as I can and then angel the scissor up just a tad to make a sort of bevel. I'm not that good at this yet. 

I do the feet first before going to the top knot because if I decide to let the dog outside to have a little break or go potty I want my clippers to not get dirt on them from the outside because it ruins them and dulls the blade. So, we get the feet done fast and then move onto other areas. I may even scissor part of the pastern area up to the hock so that part is pretty much done...maybe not perfect.

Then we move onto the top knot and around the eyes on top. You can see all this in the video so I won't go into detail.

Then I decide what length I want the hair and put my steel comb attachment onto my Wahl lithium, cordless Chromado clipper. And do what the video by Sue Zekko shows. Then I brush again and use the scissors to try to even it out where little pieces will still stick out. And to get their tummy area and generally all over with the scissors to straighten. 

I also use the comb to shave the groin area because I've nicked Matisse a few times trying to shave there. Or I'll just hold the clippers off the skin. I don't need it completely shaved...just shorter. I will take the clipper and get the boy's little pee pee VERY carefully and sort of held back. 

I've lately been keeping their ears short too. So, I put on a short comb attachment because I don't want the ears completely shaved. And I'll buzz over them....maybe not even every groom. And doing the edges is involved so I won't go into all that unless you want to make short ears too. lol. 

Hope this helps. But mostly, those videos...not just Sue Zekko's but others I don't even recall. But she's really, really good so I think you can find all you need there. I notice that I am improving each time unless sometimes I'm in sort of a hurry...don't have too much time. Then it may be not so good that time. But over all, it just takes practice and some instruction that is really very good on those videos. Good luck!

Oh, and I use a Dremel for my dogs' nails. That needs to be conditioned. If you don't know how to do this and would like to, go to this site. It's by far the best:

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The very first time I attempted to use clippers, I just....went for it! I was very nervous about nicking so I used a longer blade (10) and I'll admit I didn't do a perfect job (some little hairs left on lips and around toenails). But I was just happy I managed it. Each time I got a little braver. I never was taught, I just sort of taught myself by practicing.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess I never thought I couldn't groom my poodles, I read somewhere that grooming your dog helps you bond, oh my there was some ugly haircuts, its hair it grows back but what helped me get better was reading and watching youtube videos.

"Dog Grooming for Dummies" got me started
My latest book is Shirlee Kalstone's "Poodle clipping and Grooming"

this is the latest video I watched

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqfDaR8ik2g&index=2&list=PLarzMn_6pci6ryVre2PzLvgBja3PncLlJ

the only thing I regret is my fear of trimming the poodles up on a table. I do all mine sitting on the floor.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I did have the good fortune of having a friend show me basic handling of clippers (back in the days before you could just watch it on YouTube. 
My approach though was different than most - instead of trying to carve a poodle out of a tumbleweed that was badly in need of grooming, I started out with my poodle about a week after she had been to the groomers, and just practiced following the pattern that they had set. Now 15 years later, and although I have done my share of oopsies, I really never did anything worse than groomers that I had spent $100 on, and I have never gone back to a groomer since. I am actually not fond of grooming at all, but both the money that I save, and the comfort of not having to leave my girls safety in the hands of a stranger make the effort well worth it to me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

twyla said:


> I guess I never thought I couldn't groom my poodles, I read somewhere that grooming your dog helps you bond, oh my there was some ugly haircuts, its hair it grows back but what helped me get better was reading and watching youtube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I do mine mostly on my lap - I save old clothing just for grooming, and half the time I am so covered in hair, I just take them off and throw them straight into the trash. I just ordered a little table for Timi, I am going to TRY to train her for it, I really want to improve my scissoring of her!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I've just spent an hour watching Sue Zecco.

Twyla - although I have already purchased the poodle grooming "bible" (PoodleCLipping and Grooming) that I have seen recommended here many times, I think a Grooming for Dummies book might be a good thing for me, too! Great idea.

PoodleBeguiled thank you for the detailed answer. The importance of thorough drying was news to me. I had heard people talk about that before but I didn't really get it - now I understand that although I can "fluff up" after letting her air dry (which is what I Have been doing), the curls are set in and the fluff won't last as long as it would if I air dry and brush out. Good to know.

CHarismaticMillie - I think that is what I am going to have to do - just DO IT. 

Tiny Poodles - this is what I wish I had - a friend who could take me through the basics just once or twice so that I can get some hands on instruction and then practice from there. I have difficulty translating things I see or watch into action with my hands. I am just not wired to make those connections easily. So hands on learning with an expert to guide the initial attempts is really helpful for me. 

I have searched the web looking for some way to even pay for a private lesson or two from a groomer, but the only "lessons" I can find are for full grooming courses. All I want is poodle specific lessons and most importantly lessons in how to actually use the equipment. Like how to hold them in my hands and how to place them against my poodle's body to get the correct clipping action (and not hurt her).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that SOME groomers are amenable to giving private lessons, as well as some breeders. Why don't you call around to local grooming shops and see? Be prepared, you may get some attitude from some, but I know that there are SOME out there who would be willing if you presented it nicely, and would pay them appropriately!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That sounds like a plan, Tiny. Yes, I intended to pay them for their time and expertise. Maybe what I will do is approach my old groomer in my old town - since I am not going to be bringing Dulcie back there regularly anymore, it maybe won't be like asking my groomer to train me and put herself out of a job!

ALso, I literally laughed out loud at your phrasing " trying to carve a poodle out of a tumbleweed" --- bwahahaha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

nifty said:


> That sounds like a plan, Tiny. Yes, I intended to pay them for their time and expertise. Maybe what I will do is approach my old groomer in my old town - since I am not going to be bringing Dulcie back there regularly anymore, it maybe won't be like asking my groomer to train me and put herself out of a job!
> 
> ALso, I literally laughed out loud at your phrasing " trying to carve a poodle out of a tumbleweed" --- bwahahaha!



Haha, but doesn't my approach make sense - I didn't have to struggle with - how far up should you shave the foot, how deep should you shave the throat, where is the line between top not and face, how far up the base of the tail, where do the bracelets start - the answer to all of those questions and more was right in front of me!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep, it makes perfect sense!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and just FYI, I remembered the biggest dummy mistake I was thinking before my friend showed me - I thought you pointed the teeth of the blade down at the skin instead of running it parallel to the skin - I would have wound up with one sliced up poodle if I had done that!
Also, FYI, the higher number, closer shaving blade is actually the safest, because on the lower number blades the teeth are further apart, making it more likely to catch the skin in them!
Oh yes, and always stretch out the skin on any loose skin areas before shaving!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too second the idea of getting a groomer or breeder to show you what to do. Stellas groomer is fantastic and has taught me soooo much about caring for her coat inbetween grooms with her! She also appreciated me trying to learn and train Stella so that her job was easier when she had to do her. I was showing and had to do things a bit differently than a pet clip but the true secret to a great groom is drying the hair with a force air dryer. If you don't get the hair completely straight then your shaving/scissoring wont turn out nicely. You don't want them to air dry at all. I have the K9 fluffer blower dryer with variable speed. Its not as good (fast) at drying Stella but I like the fact that I could start with a lower speed and gradually turn it up as Stella and I got used to it. I also rewet her hair if it starts to dry before Im ready to use the dryer on it. I think mine cost just under $300 so not too bad as it is going to last a long time. 
Don't worry yourself to much about things, you are going to do fine and you will be so proud of your girl when strangers tell you how beautiful she is and you groomed her yourself!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been trying to find a groom that I can pay to just show me how to really groom, but have not luck so far. I had a groomer come the house, but I went in the office and did not watch him, dumb me, never thought I would try to groom. He passed away and he had been a show groomer and retired.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I never thought about the closer blades being safer, good to know, I never use anything closer than a 15 so I don't nick her. There is a lot of good info here and I watch as many videos as I can, but nothing could be better than a lesson though. I was (am) horrified going over and around the eyes (using a #10), I pull the eye so it's tight and closed but I'm afraid I'll shave her lashes off. Is that possible? Anyways, I'm very much a beginner too but you really just have to jump in. Abbey knows when she's on the table it's groom time, and I'm lucky she stays pretty still for me. I've never used the arm and noose but I started her very young brushing and combing daily, I find it's a nice quiet time together (although I do talk her ear off) lol. Have fun with it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> I never thought about the closer blades being safer, good to know, I never use anything closer than a 15 so I don't nick her. There is a lot of good info here and I watch as many videos as I can, but nothing could be better than a lesson though. I was (am) horrified going over and around the eyes (using a #10), I pull the eye so it's tight and closed but I'm afraid I'll shave her lashes off. Is that possible? Anyways, I'm very much a beginner too but you really just have to jump in. Abbey knows when she's on the table it's groom time, and I'm lucky she stays pretty still for me. I've never used the arm and noose but I started her very young brushing and combing daily, I find it's a nice quiet time together (although I do talk her ear off) lol. Have fun with it!



I too am terrified of hurting the eyes! I have developed my own weird little technique of holding the top of the head, and placing my thumb over the eye.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

This is all helpful feedback. 
So, I do not have space (and maybe not budget either) for a special pet dryer. I was looking online and a Petco near me has a DIY dog bathing service. I got on their chat line and asked if that includes access to a pet dryer and the answer was yes! For $12, I can bathe AND dry Dulcie (apparently no time limit either). That would be a fantastic help. I could get her all prepped for a grooming at Petco, and then take her home to do the actual clipping.

I also don't have anywhere to put a grooming table (unless I guess if there was a folding kind, but even so, not a lot of storage space in my apartment). However, I do have a counter height table 24x36 in my kitchen which I was thinking I could put a rubber mat on and use that? What say you all?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

nifty said:


> This is all helpful feedback.
> So, I do not have space (and maybe not budget either) for a special pet dryer. I was looking online and a Petco near me has a DIY dog bathing service. I got on their chat line and asked if that includes access to a pet dryer and the answer was yes! For $12, I can bathe AND dry Dulcie (apparently no time limit either). That would be a fantastic help. I could get her all prepped for a grooming at Petco, and then take her home to do the actual clipping.
> 
> I also don't have anywhere to put a grooming table (unless I guess if there was a folding kind, but even so, not a lot of storage space in my apartment). However, I do have a counter height table 24x36 in my kitchen which I was thinking I could put a rubber mat on and use that? What say you all?



Maybe not as powerful as some, but I am pretty happy with this one - it is cheap and tiny![ame]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Force-Steel-Quick-Dryer/dp/B000QS8QRA/ref=sr_1_8?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1448148807&sr=1-8&keywords=dog+dryer[/ame]

And the table I ordered for Timi isn't a grooming table at all, it's a little c table that I figure I can put over my favorite chair - I will put a sink mat on it for her to stand on.
And just for laughs, look at what I came across when I was looking for the link to the dryer I have - can you imagine!
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Puff-N-Fluff-Dog-Dryer-X-Small/dp/B00JEFV506/ref=sr_1_14?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1448148807&sr=1-14&keywords=dog+dryer[/ame]


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And just for laughs, look at what I came across when I was looking for the link to the dryer I have - can you imagine!
> http://www.amazon.com/Puff-N-Fluff-...TF8&qid=1448148807&sr=1-14&keywords=dog+dryer


hahaha! I love how they come right out in the Amazon description to say this product was designed by a 9-year-old third grader. Confidence-instilling.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> hahaha! I love how they come right out in the Amazon description to say this product was designed by a 9-year-old third grader. Confidence-instilling.



I know lol!
I can just imagine Timi going airborne in that thing lol - She could join the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Before I got my hairdryer and grooming table I used MY own hair dryer (better than nothing), and a folding table from Costco that we put rubber matting on with two sided tape. Just use what you have and improvise. This thread has had some really good info, more please!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

nifty said:


> This is all helpful feedback.
> So, I do not have space (and maybe not budget either) for a special pet dryer. I was looking online and a Petco near me has a DIY dog bathing service. I got on their chat line and asked if that includes access to a pet dryer and the answer was yes! For $12, I can bathe AND dry Dulcie (apparently no time limit either). That would be a fantastic help. I could get her all prepped for a grooming at Petco, and then take her home to do the actual clipping.
> 
> I also don't have anywhere to put a grooming table (unless I guess if there was a folding kind, but even so, not a lot of storage space in my apartment). However, I do have a counter height table 24x36 in my kitchen which I was thinking I could put a rubber mat on and use that? What say you all?


You don't have to have a grooming table if your dog will hold nice and still for you. I use my grooming table for drying because I don't want to drag my dryer into the kitchen where I really get more light...daylight and that's where I do the rest...on the kitchen table with a vinyl table cloth on it. lol. My dogs hold perfectly still for me otherwise I'd want the noose and arm that attaches to the grooming table. I bet you can find a dryer that doesn't take up too much space. Even the ones that aren't stand dryers can be rigged up with a thingy that holds the dryer hose to the side of the table so you can have your hands free to brush and so forth. Or if you use a human dryer, be very careful not to burn the dog. They are really too hot. So, you have to hold the dryer way-y-y-y-y-y back and keep that thing moving with your hand in front of it to make sure it's not too hot. I'd really recommend if possible getting a dryer meant for dogs. The one I have is quite pricey but it has variable speed and a couple of heat settings if you want a little heat. Neither is very hot. And it's quiet. (relatively)

I did Maurice today. Here are some pics. Like I said, I am not that particular about not getting any curl in his hair because he goes outside in the back or on a walk and goes through wet grass and gets all messed up anyhow. lol.

Pardon the lousy photography. I can't seem to take a decent picture EVAR.


You can see what a ragamuffin he was getting to be...he was getting some real whiskers! (Aren't he and Jose` cute?!) 






Bath in the kitchen sink: (another benefit of toys...don't have to bend over a bath tub or buy one of those special dog tubs. This works fine.







So here's where I dry him...in my laundry room. You can see the dryer does take up quite a bit of space. And there's a grooming table there.



The black thing is the tube thingy where the warm air is blasting out. This dryer, if turned all the way up could conceivably blow poor little Maurice clear off the table. Akkk.



Then we move into the kitchen again for more brushing and hair cut: (You can see my purple smock I purchased. It's nylon and all the hair just falls right off so my clothes don't get full of hair) Also there's a can of canned air to blow out the hair behind the blades.




Working on the top knot here...only taking a smidgen off this time.



Still a work in progress




_*still*_ a work in progress. lol. Methinks I need to work on his legs some more tomorrow and maybe more off the top knot. I just left all the stuff out on the kitchen table in case I want to try and fix something on him. lol. I'm really not very good at this. I want to leave his hair kind of thick to keep him warm but on the other hand, sometimes I can't get him into proportion right...like his head looks too small for his fat looking body. lol. He's not one bit fat though. 




Anyhow...my point is, you can do it. I felt the same as you... but then I just dove in and it gets done. It's not perfect by any means but most of the time, it's passable. Maybe not this time. lol. Maurice does look kind of funny. Well, maybe tomorrow I'll fix him up a little. But just do it. Get a smaller hair dryer for dogs and shove it in the closet when you're not using it. Use the kitchen table or counter. Put something that cleans up and keeps the dog from slipping. Watch some more videos more than once and go for it. Who cares if you mess up? The hair grows back in no time. 

Your other idea doesn't sound bad either. But I always figure over time that $12 will build up to enough that you could have bought the equipment. And it's kind of a fun hobby to try your hand at it. And like others said, it's a bonding time for you and your dog. Either way, best of luck.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The biggest problem with self serve dog washes is the dryers rarely have enough power to properly dry a big standard in a reasonable time frame. If you ever get access to something like a K9II or other really powerful dryer you will see what I mean. While the little square Chris Christenson Kool Dry I want is not as powerful as the K9II it will let me dry my dogs in a fairly reasonable amount of time AND not blow the breakers... (old house, old wiring) 

And yes the counter sounds like a good plan if is it low enough remember you have to reach the TOP of the dogs head. Most grooming tables can be folded and since my kids are such a wide range of sizes (there is a 6 inch difference in shoulder height between Jazz and Apollo) I opted for an adjustable one.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Coming a bit late to this one, but the first time I took Poppy to the groomer I asked her to do as much as she could without stressing the puppy too much - I got a phone call to say that she was done except for her face, which she was being ansty about. I went over, had a quick two minute demo on how to hold the clippers and the dog, and did her myself. That got me past the most worrying part which was fear of damaging her eyes or the loose skin on her muzzle, and since then I have always done the whole job myself.

My routine is:

Night before I plan on grooming her I brush and comb her coat thoroughly. 
Next day, set up the grooming table (it is a folding adjustable height one that has been a great improvement on clipping her on the utility room counter top) and set out all the grooming paraphernalia ready - clippers, oil, scissors, combs, elastic hair thing for ears, etc.
Bath in warm water in the bath or sink - usually the bath, rinsing with a large plastic tub. Gently squeeze out as much water as possible, lift her out and towel dry.
Fluff dry with my own small hair dryer and a dog comb while sitting on the top stair with Poppy on my lap.
Take her out for a pee, then straight up on the table and put her ears up.
Do her face with a 10 blade, and a quick swipe or two on each paw. Fit the longest stainless steel comb I plan on using and do her legs, body and neck and chest, leaving a little extra on the back of the neck. Come down a size in steel comb and do her body, neck and chest, skimming at the dhoulders and hips to blend with the longer hair on the legs. If necessary come down another size and go over the areas that need to be short again.
Scissor top knot and ears, and tidy up bracelets and legs. By then the clipper blade will have cooled enough to be safe for tail and sanitory, and to run lightly over her tummy. Scissor tail.
Put her on my lap and finish off her toes with small ball point scissors - we have agreed to minimise the use of nasty buzzy things on feet!
Off for a nice long walk - leaving the equipment out for 24 hours to tidy up the bits I miss the first time around!

I found the Shirlee Kalstone book invaluable for showing how to hold the dog and stretch the sking, especially around the face and eyes and under the legs. And the advice on here about fluff drying was also extremely useful - as was the regular reminder of th amateur groomer's mantra - "It is only hair - it will grow back!"



Finish


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, hee heee...I forgot how a standard would be taller. :alberteinstein: On top of the counter would make her hard to reach the top of her. Would a regular table work? Or a low one like a coffee table? Or even the floor if you're good and agile when it's time to get down around the feet. I just forgot how that would make her taller.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I hadn't thought of reaching up to the top of her at counter height. The thing is, I doubt she will stand or sit nice and still for me and I was thinking a dedicated grooming "space" might be helpful. The floor is where I do all of her combing and brushing at the moment, of course - and it is hard on my arthritic joints lol.

Im going to look at the fold up tables and adjustable. I'll have to think about all of this. PoodleBeguiled and fjm thank you so much for the thorough descriptions of what you do (and photos!). Although your toys have obvious differences (i.e. being able to hold them in a lap etc), the really helpful thing is reading about how you prepare and also getting past the worry about doing the face ad around the eyes and so forth.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You can teach her to hold really still. My two were wiggle worms at first too. Well, Maurice wasn't much of a wiggle worm ever but not quite as easy as he is now. OMG! He'll stand like a statue and I really didn't do much to train him. It's just his personality I guess. He's weird. Matisse though, was a fidgety fellow when he was young. But now stands nicely for me. The poor things get tired and start to doze off on their feet. Sometimes I just notice them sway a little and I look at their little faces and their eyes are closing. That's when I scoop them into my arms, give them a kiss and put them on a cozy place for a nap. But then they come alive again. lol. They just get bored I think. It is a lot to ask them so breaks in between are good. But sometimes I just really want to get 'er done.

Anyhow, I'm thinking a coffee table would work and you could get an arm and noose and put it on the edge of the table maybe with something under to protect it. That might help get her started on learning to stand still. And you can break things down into small, short sessions, with loads of reward for holding still. Stop before she gets fidgety. I really think you can do this and it will pay off financially in the end. Plus, you might really get to enjoying it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think with a standard puppy having a dedicated grooming area and breaking the big groom down into several smaller operations would be good for both of you. The most important step is the first one - take a few swipes with the clippers on your own arm to get the feel of them, and to work out how to keep the flat of the blades on the skin rather than dig in the points; practice holding the head with one hand so that the skin is stretched taut; then breath slowly and take a slow and careful sweep. It is much, much easier to do when the hair is short and you can follow a preset line.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

My thing was getting over the fact that I was not going to cut her. I kept thinking I was going to cut her and it made me scared which wasn't good for her. But since I'm careful I have never once cut her and it's not as easy to cut her as I initially thought. 

For me, I have learned FFT only is in my realm of skills and not to attempt to clip her body. Every time I've tried to clip her body it has come out horribly, including my first time that I was for some reason so proud of. YIKES! 

I even bought a grooming table which I regret because it's so much easier for me to do it on the floor with her in my lap. 


This is my touch up on one of her professional grooms months ago. I touched up her face and her feet. 

These are where my skills stop and I understand and am ok with that lol. Haha.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Naira I believe you underestimate yourself, you do just fine. Go for it all if you enjoy it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Naira said:


> My thing was getting over the fact that I was not going to cut her. I kept thinking I was going to cut her and it made me scared which wasn't good for her. But since I'm careful I have never once cut her and it's not as easy to cut her as I initially thought.
> 
> For me, I have learned FFT only is in my realm of skills and not to attempt to clip her body. Every time I've tried to clip her body it has come out horribly, including my first time that I was for some reason so proud of. YIKES!
> 
> ...



Over the years my girls came back from groomers that I paid good money to with enough nicks and razor burns that I was not too worried about doing it myself. Sometimes it just happens, but I figure better to get a boo boo when Mama is there to make it better than to have a stranger in a strange place do it!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Over the years my girls came back from groomers that I paid good money to with enough nicks and razor burns that I was not too worried about doing it myself. Sometimes it just happens, but I figure better to get a boo boo when Mama is there to make it better than to have a stranger in a strange place do it!



Yes I know that it's inevitable with grooming but you're right better at home. Yes I have paid 100+ dollars for naira and my other dogs to come back with multiple nicks. Yikes!!!!! ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/HAIR-DRYER-STYLING-STAND-HOLDER/dp/B0002VQ0WO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1448635891&sr=8-11&keywords=hair+dryer+holder+chrome[/ame]

I got this to hold my hair dryer and it works well, I stick it to my glass top table with the suction cup


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I just wanted to chime in and say, " You can do this!". I started looking on PF about a year and a half ago to learn about grooming after watching hours of youtube videos. I have learned so much more than grooming but it gave me confidence to take the plunge.

You have gotten so much good advice already from people who also gave me the confidence to start. Start slow and each tiny step will help! 

The one thing that was not addressed until it came up for me was .....how do you get a 60 lb poodle up on that grooming table ( had not heard of a hydraulic table until recently!). When Dewey was about 50 lbs. I realized I would not be able to pick him up much longer. So with lots of treats we learned to use a bench to jump to the table. See pic below. Now I have to be careful because when he sees the bench out he is ready to jump onto the table ... he knows treats are coming! Good Luck!!


----------

